# colostrum



## jojo67 (Jul 14, 2007)

I was wondering would it be benifical to the youngbirds if once a week or so you would give colostrum milk to help the imune system,


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

They're not mammals--they can't properly digest milk.

Pidgey


----------



## jojo67 (Jul 14, 2007)

its the first milk of the pigeon


----------



## jojo67 (Jul 14, 2007)

pidgey read this link,http://www.noah.co.uk/issues/briefingdoc/10-vacci.htm


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, pigeon milk isn't quite the same thing as mammal milk. Pigeon milk is actually cells of the parents' crops that have sloughed off. Colostrum milk is real milk that's kinda' high in Hydrogen Peroxide. It's just different stuff.

Pidgey


----------



## jojo67 (Jul 14, 2007)

Pidgey said:


> Well, pigeon milk isn't quite the same thing as mammal milk. Pigeon milk is actually cells of the parents' crops that have sloughed off. Collostrum milk is real milk that's kinda' high in Hydrogen Peroxide. It's just different stuff.
> 
> Pidgey


i see, i think i was miss informed, but i seen another site with the ingredients for pigeons with collostrum in it. and i read a forum thread wher this guy went to a farmer and ask for a litre of collostrum for his racing pigeons, maybe he was miss informed aswell, 

http://petogen.com/fr_produkte.htm?produkte/petogen_protector.htm


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

It IS a milk product, and not the same as pigeon milk, don't use it on your pigeons. Also, anyone who has allergies to milk should not take colostrum supplements.


----------



## jojo67 (Jul 14, 2007)

thanks for reply treesa, I will not give it to my pigeons, when i was told they give it to their young birds i was unsure, thats why i posted here t see if anyone give it to their birds, 

I seen a pigeon product with colostrum in it, so thought it can be used.



Feed supplement for pigeons 

● With 4-fold protection formula
● For feed-related changes in the droppings ● To activate the immune system



With its four highly effective ingredients,* colostrum*, powdered egg, yeast glucans and chicory extract, Petogen® Protector 4 is ideally suited to activate the immune system of pigeons and help to naturally strengthen the body’s own immune defence. The special combination makes young pigeons more resistant and protects them from various environmental influences.


----------



## jojo67 (Jul 14, 2007)

found another site and others that give colostrum to birds, i asked a few pigeon men around my area and some say they use it, one fancier said he has had very little trouble with young bird sickness since he start using it, 
so i don't know who's right,

www.pjbs.org/ijps/fin212.pdf


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for sharing. The only kind of colostrum I know of is from mammals, and while it does strengthen the immune system in humans, and can get someone over the flu in record time, I can't recommend it for birds.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Pigeon milk does provide enzymes and antibodies critical to newly hatched birds. For older birds, probiotics are more appropriate for maintaining healthy gut bacteria.


----------



## jojo67 (Jul 14, 2007)

i think iwill leave it alone, as i said i talked to one's that are using it, i found some sites where they have been giving to birds with very good results, but with the views of yourselves, i will not use, i am trying to keep my birds on natuarl products and trying to limit these to keep the birds healthy, i have read a lot about products if used too much, will infact reduce the inmune system, 
anyway thanks for your help on this,


----------

